# seney area fishing trip



## m hunter (Feb 23, 2005)

four of us travelled to the up this past week and spent quite a bit of time on the rivers. Had a GREAT time catching LOTS of brookies and had one FANTASTIC shore lunch!!
if you ever have the chance to go up there you should the scenery alone is worth the trip! 
Oh and it would be a good idea to make sure you take a good pair of waders....I thought I was and discovered they were leaking when I walked into the first spot we fished...decided the cold water was "refreshing" so I went with shorts and sandals....BAD MOVE!
did you know that chiggers cause a person to itch intensely??!....think that may be a bit of an understatement!!:yikes:
great times!! wish I lived there in the summer!


----------



## epw (Aug 3, 2011)

I'll do that quite a bit during the heat of the summer, wade in a pair of shorts and old tennis shoes. Every hour or so I stop to empty out the muck and sand. When I go through chest deep water I don't have to worry about going over. Sometimes I wish I had a pair of goggles and a snorkel.

My older brother on the other hand goes in barefoot. He comes back to camp at the end of the day like Fred Flintstone with a bunch of vines wrapped around his ankles.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Shorts are not recommended when you come out of the water you could be standing in a patch of poison ivy. There is alot of it up here and many people wearing shorts enjoying what the UP has to offer do not consider looking for poison ivy. Berry picking in shorts is probably one of the worst things that you can do.


----------



## m hunter (Feb 23, 2005)

sorry guys just got back on tonight and noticed the pic didn't "go through" ....here's me trying again. MAN they are some kind of beautiful fish!!!


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice bunch of fish, bet they tasted awesome!

On my trip I also discovered that I have a hole in my waders, in the crotch area of all places!!!!!

But it all worked out, as hiking from spot to spot does make me work up quite the sweat, and the occasional gush of cold water did its job on cooling me down, quick, fast, and in a hurry :yikes:

Thanks for sharing the report


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Great report and nice pic of some good looking brookies!

Well done! I'm hoping to get my kids up there over Labor Day for a chance to catch a couple!

Don


----------

